# Sharknado 2!



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Guess who's back for the sequel...


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Can someone explain to me who watched it? I mean, I tried to watch it - I got about 10 minutes in then hat to turn it off. I know people here seemed to enjoy mocking it.

But obviously there are plenty of people who enjoyed it and the million showings of it (thanks Shark Week) and probably bought the DVDs by the truckload...

Or is it something no one wants to admit to liking and watching?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Worf said:


> Can someone explain to me who watched it?


I'm not sure I watched it all, but I gave it a try.

Explanation:

Frequently in history there have been times in various arts when types (kinda like but not really genres) of works have been sincerely produced by artists, and then subsequently the underling principles of the type have proven so absurd that those sincerely produced works can be enjoyed as deviations or excesses, particularly when they have a self-consistent style that is wonderful to wallow in.

Parallel to that, there have also been inept artists in a variety of valid types who have through good fortune or perseverance or luck been able to get their works into a public awareness.

In the late 1950s/early 1960s a school of criticism developed proposing such works as "camp," so bad that they're really good. That was fine.

The Batman TV series in the late 1960s(?) was an example of an effort to artificially produce camp in a self-aware manner. It was an admitted total failure (in terms of camp intent) by the creative staff, but it was fairly successful commercially because it actually was cute in unintentional ways to a variety of non-camp-oriented viewers. People have been trying to repeat that success ever since. Early on it was discovered that you could do cheap crap and pretend it was "camp" (Batman had actually been a fairly classy production) and a reasonably-sized audience would fool themselves into thinking they were in on some trendy joke.

This went on for a long time, with some minor successes and lots of dreck.

Then the SF (or whatever) Channel thought they could mass produce sub-drek and fool a minuscule but marginally profitable audience into thinking that they were experiencing something fun. The degradation of that process continued to the extreme of Sharknado (maybe beyond camp and into some whole other phenomenon that will be better understood in a few decades) and Sharknado II was inevitable.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't seen the first one yet, but I LOVE movies that are so bad they are good!

The worst are movies that are bad but try to be good.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

You gotta love a movie where sharks jump the humans almost from the very start. 

For a sequel? Zombienados vs Sharknados!!!!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> I haven't seen the first one yet, but I LOVE movies that are so bad they are good!
> 
> The worst are movies that are bad but try to be good.


Sharknado happens to be the latter.

It's just... awful. Which is why I never understood why Sharknado II was announced about a week after Sharknado was broadcast and they said it was well received.

And given how often it was rebroadcast on multiple channels (it seemed everyone had shown it multiple times), I thought it must've been something good.

But 15 minutes in, I turned off the dreck.

I mean, every channel had it on, multiple times, it was the talk of the town everywhere I went... and yet, I couldn't find anyone who liked it. Just lots of talk.

Edit: It feels like one year-long April Fool's joke, to be honest. And really, I do like dreck - it seems a lot of movies people hate, I end up liking. I've generated an interpretation of movie ratings - 2-3 stars is a show I'd really like, 1 is dreck, 4-5 are too heavy for entertainment.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Worf said:


> Sharknado happens to be the latter.


No. Sharknado was made specifically as camp. It never had any aspirations that it was a good movie.

The guys of MST3K, Cinematic Titanic, and Rifftrax made a career out of movies that were bad but tried to be good. One excellent example that Rifftrax recently did was "Birdemic: Shock and Terror." There is no indication that the creator of Birdemic, James Nguyen, set out to make a bad film, but that's what it ended up as.

Personally, films like "Sharknado" that deliberately set out to be cheesy, campy, schlock aren't enjoyable. It's the unintentionally bad that are hilarious. But - your mileage may vary. There are apparently a large number of people that reveled in Sharknado's blatant, deliberate over-the-top campiness.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

:down: Once was enough. Been there, done that. :down:


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> No. Sharknado was made specifically as camp. It never had any aspirations that it was a good movie.


Agreed it is a movie that went well with adult beverages and vocal friends.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Agreed it is a movie that went well with adult beverages and vocal friends.


Aaaahh.....

I guess step one was to imbibe a rather large quantity of adult beverages beforehand.

Never occurred to me - I'm a teetotaler.

The DVD should've had it on the box as a viewing suggestion.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I probably would have loved watching this back in the sixties. For some reason, everything was funnier to me back then. I mean, how else can you explain the popularity of Firesign Theater?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> I probably would have loved watching this back in the sixties. For some reason, everything was funnier to me back then. I mean, how else can you explain the popularity of Firesign Theater?


...or Monty Python's Flying Circus...or Fawlty Towers...or....or....ANYTHING in the 60s


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> ...or Monty Python's Flying Circus...or Fawlty Towers...or....or....ANYTHING in the 60s


Actually, I still like Monty Python and Fawlty Towers. Monty Python and the Holy Grail is still a classic and one of my all time favorites. Firesign Theater required you to have a certain mindset before you could sit down and listen to it, if you get my drift.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> ...or Monty Python's Flying Circus...or Fawlty Towers...or....or....ANYTHING in the 60s


That's blasphemy!!

Sharknado isn't entertainment, on any level, regardless of the amount of mind altering substances consumed.

Monty Python/Fawlty Towers stand up well if you're sober or under the influence.

There, I said it!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Worf said:


> Can someone explain to me who watched it? I mean, I tried to watch it - I got about 10 minutes in then hat to turn it off. I know people here seemed to enjoy mocking it.


I half-watched it with a tablet computer in my hand for the water cooler aspect. It was definitely ridiculous and poorly made; I can't say I found it enjoyable. Intentional camp just doesn't work for me, though I do watch it sober so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

A kid I know wears a t-shirt that says "I Survived Sharknado". That explains the whole thing, really. People watch it as a challenge or dare to make it through the whole thing. Only some of us (including myself, here) succeed in that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I TiVo'd it because of the buzz. But I haven't found it in me to actually watch it.

I suspect some day, when I'm in JUST the right mood, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I TiVo'd it because of the buzz. But I haven't found it in me to actually watch it.
> 
> I suspect some day, when I'm in JUST the right mood, I'll give it a shot.


Yeah, I'm saving it up for when I'm hammered with some friends and put it on in the background while doing something else


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah, I'm saving it up for when I'm hammered with some friends and put it on in the background while doing something else


Booze or heroin?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Booze or heroin?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Booze or heroin?


Man I was I was in High School, both would be so easily available, I wouldn't be able to decide.

Since my heroin stash at home is gone, time to drink my booze!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Dang, I think I just let it cycle off the hard drive for me.

Oh well.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

'Sharknado 2: The Second One' is coming with more sharks and no shame July 30th


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And for those who were curious what a Riffed version of the first one is like, RiffTrax is making it happen live in theaters July 10 (live) and 15 (taped repeat).

http://www.rifftrax.com/live


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I found the burning tumbleweed-nado that was on the news a couple of weeks back far more watchable.

(A Texas crew was doing a controlled burn when a sudden vortex opened up and started carrying tumbleweeds into the burn zone, resulting in a tornado full of burning tumbleweeds)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Worf said:


> I found the burning tumbleweed-nado that was on the news a couple of weeks back far more watchable.
> 
> (A Texas crew was doing a controlled burn when a sudden *vortex* opened up and started carrying tumbleweeds into the burn zone, resulting in a tornado full of burning tumbleweeds)


Benjy vortex?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Worf said:


> I found the burning tumbleweed-nado that was on the news a couple of weeks back far more watchable.
> 
> (A Texas crew was doing a controlled burn when a sudden vortex opened up and started carrying tumbleweeds into the burn zone, resulting in a tornado full of burning tumbleweeds)







Don't know why they put in the guitar soundtrack though.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I still have yet to watch the first one, but I think I want to do a viewing party for the second one (and possibly a rewatch prior).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I never saw the first one. Until tonight. I went to see the Rifftrax riffed version of Sharknado 1... oh, holy hell was that bad. And utterly hilarious.

I take back what I said upthread about it not being enjoyable. This is now my second favorite Rifftrax, right after Birdemic: Shock and Horror.

If you haven't seen Sharknado 1, go and see the Rifftrax version of it. It replays in theaters next week, and it's worth every penny.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

It's more fun when you have at least one other person there with you to laugh at the absurdity. If anyone goes into a movie like this expecting it to be good then I blame the viewer.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I never saw the first one. Until tonight. I went to see the Rifftrax riffed version of Sharknado 1... oh, holy hell was that bad. And utterly hilarious.
> 
> I take back what I said upthread about it not being enjoyable. This is now my second favorite Rifftrax, right after Birdemic: Shock and Horror.
> 
> If you haven't seen Sharknado 1, go and see the Rifftrax version of it. It replays in theaters next week, and it's worth every penny.


I had planned to go last night, but our patching took longer than expected and I didn't get off work in time. I was wondering if it was worth going to the replay next week.

Thanks for the good words. I'm encouraged. Now to see if I can make THAT showtime...


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Worf said:


> Sharknado happens to be the latter.
> 
> It's just... awful. Which is why I never understood why Sharknado II was announced about a week after Sharknado was broadcast and they said it was well received.
> 
> ...


Worf, the reason there a sequel is because it made money. There were midnight showing on the big screen in the US and Canada. All sold out. I think read that it made for around 200,000 and made back 15-20 million.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I TiVo'd it because of the buzz. But I haven't found it in me to actually watch it.
> 
> I suspect some day, when I'm in JUST the right mood, I'll give it a shot.


It on Netflix, so you can make space on your TiVo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You may have already seen it, but the trailer is out. Looks like it will be worse (better?) than the first one.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am excited! I may have a Sharknado watch party!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I had a cocktail at the local hipster bar called a Sharknado. It was very good... a more complex Zombie (which they also do, also good). Now I want to see the movie, but first I have to buy ten kinds of rum and these drinking vessels.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I had a cocktail at the local hipster bar called a Sharknado. It was very good... a more complex Zombie (which they also do, also good). Now I want to see the movie, but first I have to buy ten kinds of rum and these drinking vessels.


:up:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

You know, I had seen Sharknado when it was originally on, but I swear, I must have slept for a half hour or more. I saw the Rifftrax Live encore, and don't remember



Spoiler



the girl falling out of the copter and into the shark's mouth[/quote]

That made the climax even more absurd.

Jason Priestly was great...

Greg


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Tonight's the night.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I can't believe I'm all set to record the sequel to possibly the worst movie I've ever sat through, but there it is. It's done. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Howie said:


> I can't believe I'm all set to record the sequel to possibly the worst movie I've ever sat through, but there it is. It's done. What the hell is wrong with me?


I'm recording the sequel and watching it live! I even bought a script used in production, will receive the blu ray, have a shark named after me and will get a special shout out on social media.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Some folks want to have a Sharknado 2 watch party. I haven't seen the first one. Actually, I'm not sure anyone has, except the host. Do we need to see them both, in order?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Probably not. You'll get the gist.

Also I'm not sure if this is a spoiler thread or not, so...



Spoiler



Holy cameo fest... In the first few minutes we get Wil Wheaton and Robert Hays (spoofing Airplane)!

Wonder what the celebrity cameo death count will be at the end.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Got it recording, just waiting for enough buffer to FFF thru the commercials.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, the cameo-fest is getting rather old at this point.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

This is Some Kind of Stupid Wonderful. I can't stop laughing at the inanities.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

They must have gotten a larger budget. The production value is much better than the first one. The CGI is better and it's actually cloudy or raining whereas the first movie it was sunny most of the time during a major storm.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> I probably would have loved watching this back in the sixties. For some reason, everything was funnier to me back then. I mean, how else can you explain the popularity of Firesign Theater?


"We're all Bozo's on the Bus" Still my Favorite comedy LP.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I keep cracking up every time they show The Weather Channel.

I hope they post a lost of all the cameos in this as I've lost count and some slipped past me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

morac said:


> I keep cracking up every time they show The Weather Channel.


And apparently NBC is the Today Network in this universe. All Today show, All day long.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

But Kelly Ripa and Michael Strahan are on ABC in NYC, so it wasn't all NBC all the time.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I missed watching the entire thing as I was barley looking at the screen only to live tweet "Riff Trax" style comments. I did DVR it and I will get it on Blu Ray so I will go back to catch all the cameos and references. I am trying to convince the production company via twitter to give me two free tickets to the in theater event for not delivering on my "Name a Shark" via Indiegogo before the TV premiere.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Einselen said:


> I'm recording the sequel and watching it live! I even bought a script used in production, will receive the blu ray, have a shark named after me and will get a special shout out on social media.


You participated in the Kickstarter too?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think I liked Sharknado Classic more than this one.

I'm still trying to understand the weather lady's statement that the sharks were coming down at a rate of two inches per hour.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This running commentary helped me identify the guest appearances that I missed:

http://www.nj.com/entertainment/tv/..._new_york_chainsaw_massacre.html#incart_river

The "How To Survive a Sharknado" book actually exists: 
http://www.amazon.com/Survive-Shark...64&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+survive+a+sharknado


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> "We're all Bozo's on the Bus" Still my Favorite comedy LP.


Yep. Gotta get my entrenching tool and defoliate my victory garden.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I think I liked Sharknado Classic more than this one. I'm still trying to understand the weather lady's statement that the sharks were coming down at a rate of two inches per hour.


Let's say the average shark is 2' when measured from bottom of belly to top of back. If it's raining sharks at the rate of 2" per hour, then that means after 6 hours the ground would be half-covered in sharks and after 12 hours there would be a blanket of sharks completely covering the ground. Maybe?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I think I liked Sharknado Classic more than this one.


I did as well, but that may have been partially because I saw the riffed version of the first one.

Regardless, I think the endless series of cameos and LOOOOOONG segments from the Today Show and The Weather Channel (yay corporate synergy!) got very old very fast.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Early ratings indicate Sharknado 2 drew 3.9 million viewers, compared with only 1.4 million for Sharknado 1. Even so, repeats of "The Middle" had more viewers.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This movie could have used a Tiny Lister cameo.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Worf said:


> You participated in the Kickstarter too?


IndieGoGo, but yes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> The "How To Survive a Sharknado" book actually exists:
> http://www.amazon.com/Survive-Shark...64&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+survive+a+sharknado


Anyone else notice when Tara Reid was signing the book in the plane the book was a Samsung Galaxy Tab manual? (yes, I paused it to look at the text)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I just want to know what the hell Tara Reid did to herself between the first and second movies. In the first, she looked pretty much like I expected her to look, and very close to how she looked when she appeared in Scrubs (the last place I saw her). In the second, she was completely unrecognizable to me. Was it just me?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Have you ever seen Sharknado?

Have you ever seen Sharknado on weeeeeeeeeeeeed?

I watched about 20 minutes of it (because my GF put it on). I get it, but it's not my thing.



LoadStar said:


> I just want to know what the hell Tara Reid did to herself between the first and second movies. In the first, she looked pretty much like I expected her to look, and very close to how she looked when she appeared in Scrubs (the last place I saw her). In the second, she was completely unrecognizable to me. Was it just me?


Not just you. I figured she (or her agent?) didn't like the way she looked in Sharknado (a bit thicker than her other roles that created her fame) so went overboard anorexic/bulimic for Sharknado 2.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Not just you. I figured she (or her agent?) didn't like the way she looked in Sharknado (a bit thicker than her other roles that created her fame) so went overboard anorexic/bulimic for Sharknado 2.


Yeah, I think weight loss (in the face) might be it.... possibly also some severe botox as well, because her forehead didn't move once during the entire movie.

Unfortunate, because I think she looked much better in the first one.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Not just her face - I noticed she was wearing skinny jeans and didn't even fill them out.

I've never found her particularly attractive - but I definitely noticed a big difference.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Tara Reid releases 'Sharknado'-inspired perfume. No, really
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2014/08/01/now-can-all-smell-like-tara-reid-in-sharknado/


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Finally finished it. My take is it wasn't as much fun as the first one. It was still good, better than the first in many respects, but the element of surprise was gone and it just didn't have the same "lightning in a bottle" quality.

There will surely be a 3rd one, right?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> There will surely be a 3rd one, right?


Syfy has talked about making it an annual event.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> There will surely be a 3rd one, right?


http://www.syfy.com/sharknado3


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I finally watched the first one today.

I was disappointed. It was pretty unrealistic.



Seriously, though, the moment I gave in to it completely was when Ian was climbing up the rope, and I thought, "Now watch the shark climb up the rope after him."

And then the shark climbed up the rope after him.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I'm either the smartest or dumbest person in the Universe. I watch 10 minutes of, the first one, and I couldn't stomach it. Please tell me why people like it so much???


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> I'm either the smartest or dumbest person in the Universe. I watch 10 minutes of, the first one, and I couldn't stomach it. Please tell me why people like it so much???


Think of it as a parody. Every single person in front of and behind the camera knows that they are making a deliberately cheap, deliberately bad movie, with a ridiculous premise. They revel in it; there's no attempt to hide how cheap and how bad the movie is. The whole thing is one giant wink to the audience.

Now, some people find it amusing on just that level. I think that for me, it wasn't truly hilarious until the guys from Rifftrax got to it... that may be partially why I didn't find the second one as amusing, not having a riff track going along with it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> that may be partially why I didn't find the second one as amusing, not having a riff track going along with it.


We did our own "riffs" so that is probably why we enjoyed this last one so much. Both are better with friends and/or with alcohol.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We laughed our butts off for both of them, but then you have to be in exactly the right mood. 
Being impaired/your favorite substance helps tremendously


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sharknado 2 is Oscar worthy when compared to Sharktopus vs. Pteracuda.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I finally watched the first one today.
> 
> I was disappointed. It was pretty unrealistic.
> 
> ...


That's exactly where the movie clicked for me. Before that, I really couldn't tell if they were trying to be in any way realistic. Then, when he stopped to rescue the kids in the school bus (that seemed to be surrounded by about 3" of water), I just about gave up.

Then the shark started climbing the rope, and I gave myself over completely.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I think the second one ranks right up there with 'Attack of the Killer Tomatoes'. I loved all the cameos. The first one almost seemed like it was trying to be serious so it didn't hit the camp level I want in a movie that bad. The second one was definitely campier.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I finally got around to watching this yesterday. I heard my dad mention Sharknado Saturday and then yesterday started playing Sharknado 2. This type of show seems like a lot more fun watching with others. We were laughing and criticizing everything. So lame and so cheesey.

I agree with others that Tara Reid just looks odd. I don't remember what she looked like in the first movie, but that was only 1 year ago. I remember her being just gorgeous during the first American Pie movie. She just ruined her young self.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

My biggest disappointment is that Kelly Ripa didn't get eaten by a shark.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> My biggest disappointment is that Kelly Ripa didn't get eaten by a shark.


I kept hoping for Tara Reid to get killed. At least she spent most of the movie in the hospital. Then again, it was pretty sweat at the end when she showed up with the saw hand. 

One thing that really got me yelling was the Statue of Liberty head. How hard would it be to avoid getting hit by that thing? They ran and ran down the street. Why not just side step the thing? Step into an alley or whatever!! I know, the entire movie was dumb, but this part really had me shaking my head.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Hoffer said:


> One thing that really got me yelling was the Statue of Liberty head. How hard would it be to avoid getting hit by that thing? They ran and ran down the street. Why not just side step the thing? Step into an alley or whatever!! I know, the entire movie was dumb, but this part really had me shaking my head.


And why did it keep rolling so long?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Why not just side step the thing?


I don't think you're allowed to do that in movies.

Even good movies.

That's the only explanation I can come up with for why nobody ever does it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> One thing that really got me yelling was the Statue of Liberty head.


It got me wondering what the actual size of the head would be and if it would fit in the middle of a street?
I mean - I have no idea - it just got me wondering.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

P.S. Love how they pulled into Grand Central / 42nd Street on the 7 Train and then were miraculously fighting sharks on the 96th Street Platform Subway Station.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

zordude said:


> http://www.syfy.com/sharknado3


WHAT!! Not in 3D.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Johncv said:


> WHAT!! Not in 3D.


Wouldn't that add a few bucks to the budget?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wouldn't that add a few bucks to the budget?


If my calculations are correct, a film's production cost increases by about 18% per D. Most production companies can't justify the cost of going 3D.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> If my calculations are correct, a film's production cost increases by about 18% per D. Most production companies can't justify the cost of going 3D.


I'm surprised there aren't more Syfy Originals in 1D...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sharktopus vs. Pteracuda should have been filmed in 0D.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

No big surprise.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sweeeet!!! Looking forward to Sharknado 3!!!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I heard Sharknado 2 was the highest rated SyFy movie ever. Might have read it further up in this thread.  So, it makes absolute sense there will be a 3rd one.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I still haven't watched it. I'm waiting until they legalize pot here in Texas.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Howie said:


> I still haven't watched it. I'm waiting until they legalize pot here in Texas.


Take a road trip to Colo....


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I read where Sharknado 2 will be coming to a theater near you for a limited screening. They apparently did this with the original Sharknado and ended up having to add more show times because they kept selling out.

I could see this happening in Washington state and Colorado for the obvious reasons (the concession stands would make a fortune), but anywhere else would be hit or miss.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

nyc13 said:


> And why did it keep rolling so long?


Because it didn't explode?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hoffer said:


> One thing that really got me yelling was the Statue of Liberty head. How hard would it be to avoid getting hit by that thing? They ran and ran down the street. Why not just side step the thing? Step into an alley or whatever!! I know, the entire movie was dumb, but this part really had me shaking my head.





nyc13 said:


> And why did it keep rolling so long?


And how did they manage to outrun it? It landed just a few yard away from them and by the time they got to the truck they were way ahead of it. The truck was apparently slower than they were on foot because Lady Lib's head was able to catch up to the truck.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> It got me wondering what the actual size of the head would be and if it would fit in the middle of a street?
> I mean - I have no idea - it just got me wondering.


http://www.statueoflibertytickets.com/Statue-Of-Liberty/?show=facts

Head thickness from ear to ear:10ft


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> I read where Sharknado 2 will be coming to a theater near you for a limited screening. They apparently did this with the original Sharknado and ended up having to add more show times because they kept selling out.
> 
> I could see this happening in Washington state and Colorado for the obvious reasons (the concession stands would make a fortune), but anywhere else would be hit or miss.


My local theater is showing it August 21st through Fathom Events.

http://www.fathomevents.com/event/the-second-one/more-info/details


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> My local theater is showing it August 21st through Fathom Events.
> 
> http://www.fathomevents.com/event/the-second-one/more-info/details


The Sharknado movies paid for themselves in the theaters, that why the next one will be Sharknado 3D.


----------

